# V-power



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can some tell me how the fuck my local Shell staton can justify a 6p rise over the last few weeks when crude has done nothing but drift lower in the last few weeks......fucking assholes


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah what is going on??? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Was very tempted to try Tesco's super tonight


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Was very tempted to try Tesco's super tonight


I had to last week as my local Shell station had shut down for a week and it appeared to give better MPG than V power


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Was very tempted to try Tesco's super tonight
> ...


Just got the new rewards bumf from Shell over to Tescos next week ,just think of all those extra reward points


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

One thing to consider; which is the best petrol for your TT. V-power has always come out best in the comparison tables, taking everything into consideration, except price. Personally I'm staying with Shell V-power and adding Millers Octane Boost, as usual.

Joe


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TTCool said:


> I'm staying with Shell V-power and adding Millers Octane Boost, as usual.
> 
> Joe


what a lovely combination :twisted:


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Its getting towards summer, prices always rise for the summer :wink: 
Its a govenment thing!!

I use BP Ultimate. Works well.

Josh


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i was paying 91.9 for V Power 2 months ago, now it 99.9 :twisted:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I was thinking exactly the same thing yesterday - why is the petrol price continuing to rise despite the reduction in crude prices compared to the highs of last year? Highest price for super in the country is 109.9p according to petrolprices.com. Where's all the uproar disappeared to?!

Funny sight yesterday - BP station shut because of a delivery, Sainsbury's also shut because of a delivery; both with a BP livered tanker on the forecourt. Never seen that before, and I would have thought they'd like to keep it under wraps, no matter how obvious.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

yeh its up over a Â£1 here now :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've used Tesco 99 for months and noticed no difference.

It may be different for you 1.8T and 2.0T guys but for a cooler normally aspirated car it seems fine...and cheaper...and with Tesco Club Card points. :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I just filled up at 101.9p :x


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I've used Tesco 99 for months and noticed no difference.
> 
> It may be different for you 1.8T and 2.0T guys but for a cooler normally aspirated car it seems fine...and cheaper...and with Tesco Club Card points. :wink:


I alternative between V-power and Tescos (either 97 or 99) depending on where I am and the price. Can't honestly say I've noticed any difference at all - not even in fuel consumption.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I always find Tesco 99 gives me more bang for my buck than Shell. In all the turbo power cars ive owned.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> I always find Tesco 99 gives me more bang for my buck than Shell. In all the turbo power cars ive owned.


Have to agree....

In previous cars it gave a noticeable improvement over Shell in performance & economy. I've not used anything else in the TT since I've had it, so can't really comment on what difference switching to another brand would make for this model. I've no reason to think that V-Power or anything else would be better than Teso 99.

BTW - I filled up this morning and it's gone up again to 100.9p a litre


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

fuck me Tony, stop moaning and put some normal unleaded in. It might slow the car down a bit!!!  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> fuck me Tony, stop moaning and put some normal unleaded in. It might slow the car down a bit!!! :wink:


No chance, although i do have an invite to the local Shell stations summer BBQ can get you a ticket if you like :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> No chance, although i do have an invite to the local Shell stations summer BBQ can get you a ticket if you like :lol:


 :lol: :lol: what, being their best customer? :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just filled up with V power this is the first time it has been over Â£1 a litre here in the northeast :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just filled up with V power this is the first time it has been over Â£1 a litre here in the northeast :evil:


I had that shock last week :evil:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just filled up with V power this is the first time it has been over Â£1 a litre here in the northeast :evil:
> ...


Do you guys drive your cars :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Yes its just that petrol is normally cheaper up here in the frozen north :wink:


----------

